# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Votre avis sur les Logos Nouveau / MAJ, Actualis, etc...

## Marc Lussac

Vous pouvez voir les *anciens logos* par exemple sur les pages :

http://www.developpez.com/
http://java.developpez.com/
etc

En voici quelque uns :







Vous pouvez voir les *nouveaux logos*  (juste une proposition) sur cette page en *test* :

http://web.developpez.com/

En voici quelque uns :






Quel est *votre avis* ? Merci de voter et de nous expliquer comment vous  le percevez. Si vous avez mieux  proposer merci de nous faire une proposition avec des exemples.

----------


## cyberzoide

je trouve que les nouveaux logos :
- ne bougent pas assez vite (alors que les anciens speedent)
- ne sont pas suffisemment diffrencis les uns par rapport aux autres (contrairement aux anciens)
- ne se voient pas suffisement (les anciens sont en couleur flash)

bref : je prfre les anciens

et en plus, les nouveaux sont deux fois plus volumineux (en Ko) que les anciens !

----------


## Anomaly

Quant  moi je prfre le design gnral des nouveaux logos : plus beaux et nettement moins agressifs pour l'oeil.

Ceci dit ils ne sont pas assez diffrencis. Diffrencier par la couleur du texte me paratrait une mthode discrte mais efficace.

----------


## Ricky81

Comme Anomaly, je trouve les nouveaux logos plus beaux et moins agressifs, et en plus s'identifiant  Developpez.

Nanmoins, j'ai un peu du mal avec la cinmatique du logo (je pense que ca vient du repliement trop brutal du logo). Comme cyberzode le dit, il pourrait tre bien de revoir leur cinmatique (plus rapide dans un sens et moins violent dans l'autre je dirais).
Je suis galement d'accord sur le fait qu'il faudrait diffrencier les nouveaux logos proposs pour mieux distinguer les nouveauts des mise  jour, etc...
Je suis persuad que l'auteur de ces logos trouveras d'autres squences de mouvements autour du logo Developpez pour les diffrencier ;-)
Concernant la visibilit du texte, c'est vrai qu'il faudrait que ce soit plus grand (pourquoi ne pas augmenter la taille du texte au fur et  mesure que le logo le dcouvre ?).

Sinon,   ::ccool::  

Eric

P.S. : je propose, je propose, mais je suis incapable de faire de telles choses  ::roll::

----------


## Marc Lussac

Au vu des premires rponses on dirais qu'il faudrait une nouvelle proposition :
- ayant  la fois les qualits des anciens (diffrencis) et des nouveaux (plus discrets et faits sur mesure pour developpez.com)
- aussi lger en Ko que les anciens...

Beau challenge en perspective, aurons nous des contributeurs pour relever ce challenge, et nous faire de nouvelles propositions  la suite ?

 ::merci::

----------


## SkyDev

Bonjour  tous,

Je vous propose mon ide, pourquoi ne pas raliser le menu en flash qui permet d'animer facilement sans gaspiller des tas de ko?

A ma place, je pense que les avantages en flash vont:
 - possibilit d'animer
 - meilleure lisiblilit
 - possiblilit de rgler de la vitesse d'animation n une seule fois
 - design
 - compatible dans tous les os et les navigateurs
 - ko rduite car une seule animation du menu est pareil que les autres sauf textes evidement.
 - inutilit de rediriger vers un autre page pour voir les sous menus

Qu'en pensez-vous cher Webmaster?

Fred

----------


## Cian

Personnellement je ne suis pas fan des animations flash qui rclament souvent d'installer qqchose sur son PC : hors tout le monde n'a pas les droits d'install sur sa machine surtout pour les professionnels qui consultent le site depuis leur lieu de travail.

En ce qui concerne les nouveaux logos anims, je suis de l'avis gnral : il faut pouvoir mieux les diffrencier mais ils sont plus dans l'esprit DVP.

----------


## ovh

> Personnellement je ne suis pas fan des animations flash qui rclament souvent d'installer qqchose sur son PC : hors tout le monde n'a pas les droits d'install sur sa machine surtout pour les professionnels qui consultent le site depuis leur lieu de travail.
> 
> En ce qui concerne les nouveaux logos anims, je suis de l'avis gnral : il faut pouvoir mieux les diffrencier mais ils sont plus dans l'esprit DVP.


+1 entirement d'accord avec tout ce qu'a dit Cian.  ::D:

----------


## neo.51

> Personnellement je ne suis pas fan des animations flash qui rclament souvent d'installer qqchose sur son PC : hors tout le monde n'a pas les droits d'install sur sa machine surtout pour les professionnels qui consultent le site depuis leur lieu de travail.
> 
> En ce qui concerne les nouveaux logos anims, je suis de l'avis gnral : il faut pouvoir mieux les diffrencier mais ils sont plus dans l'esprit DVP.


tout  fait   ::):  

Pour ces petits logos, du flash serait bien trop lourd et poserait des problmes d'accessibilit, juste pour remplacer quelques Gifs de quelques ko   ::?:

----------


## Willand

> A ma place, je pense que les avantages en flash vont:
> ...
>  - compatible dans tous les os et les navigateurs
> ...


lol.. t'as dja utilis un navigateur en mode console ?
comme Lynx ou w3m

----------


## SkyDev

> Envoy par SkyDev
> 
> A ma place, je pense que les avantages en flash vont:
> ...
>  - compatible dans tous les os et les navigateurs
> ...
> 
> 
> lol.. t'as dja utilis un navigateur en mode console ?
> comme Lynx ou w3m


L, je n'ai jamais utilis ce navigateur en mode console, mais en fait je parle pour le gnral comme l'animation flash est compatible sur les os M$, apple, linux.




> Personnellement je ne suis pas fan des animations flash qui rclament souvent d'installer qqchose sur son PC : hors tout le monde n'a pas les droits d'install sur sa machine surtout pour les professionnels qui consultent le site depuis leur lieu de travail. 
> 
> En ce qui concerne les nouveaux logos anims, je suis de l'avis gnral : il faut pouvoir mieux les diffrencier mais ils sont plus dans l'esprit DVP.


L, je suis d'accord, tu as exactement raison. J'ai du proposer pour voir vos avis. J'aurais aim les ancien animations car il y a 3 animations diffrents avec les couleurs diffrents et cel permet facilement aux internautes d'y prends avec attention.

J'aime surtout l'animation rapide qui cel permet aux internautes d'y prendre une grande attention, et de visiter la page ou il y a un mise  jour ou nouveau par exemple. Par contre si c lent, on perdra l'attention. Qu'en pensez vous de mon avis? Mme si vous dites que l'animation est agressive, en fait j'y vois pas une forte agressivit....

Bonne journe.

Fred

----------


## Erwy

> Qu'en pensez vous de mon avis? Mme si vous dites que l'animation est agressive, en fait j'y vois pas une forte agressivit....


perso j'adore l'effet guillotine des logos,on pourrait pas avoir un peu de sang a gicler en +  ::twisted::  
[mode serieux]
un peu rapide la femeture
[/mode serieux]

----------


## analysiz

En tant que simple membre, je prfre les nouveaux.
Les anciens sont trop agressifs pour mes petits yeux.

Pour diffrencier les logos, il suffirait que les textes soit de couleurs diffrentes.
Soit par exemple, en rouge pour nouveau, en vert pour mise  jour, etc 

Les petits dtails:
-	Fermeture gros rapide
-	Dcalage entre " voir" & les autres

My point of view

----------


## iubito

par piti pas de Flash !!!!   :8O:   ::furieux::  

Sinon, je trovue les nouveaux trop lent et pas assez distinctif (a flash pas beaucoup) mais le design est super.

Les anciens je les trouve pas beau (design et police pas trs recherch) mais au moins a flashait un peu.

Pourquoi pas les nouveaux, en plus rapide, et en changeant la couleur de fond ?
Par exemple en blanc (logo et texte) sur fond rouge, ou en noir sur jaune...

----------


## Straahd

j'aime bien les nouveaux. 
Par contre je prefererai qu'ils soient statiques, ou alors qu'il arrete de "bouger" au bout de quelques secondes.
Je trouve desagreable, quand on veut lire le reste d'avoir constament l'oeil attir par quelque chose qui "bouge". 
Je pense qu'ils seront assez visible comme ca pour ne pas en rajouter.

----------


## portu

Ils sont parfaits, cela va redonner un ptit coups de jeune au site.

----------


## Rami

le nouveau design s'integre mieux au site.

par contre comme la remarque a t faite:
- pas assez diffrencis
- animation perturbante: sois les fixs, soit les acclrs.

du beau boulot qui laisse prsager un trs beau rsultat final  ::ccool::

----------


## Marc Lussac

1) ca sert  rien de parler de flash ca sera pas en flash...

2) personne se propose pour crer des logos tenant compte des remarques donc le sujet est totalement *non rsolu*

----------


## yann2

b'jour

Ben mois j'ai vot "J'ai rien compris". Ben oui, mon navigateur ne
veut pas afficher les nouveaux logos.

A mon avis, c'est un signe du destin. Il faut garder les anciens.

voil !

----------


## Ricky81

Bonjour,

tu peux peut-tre nous donner des infos sur ton navigateur pour qu'on puisse vrifier et le cas chant s'en occuper ?

Merci

Eric

----------


## karmaki

> j'aime bien les nouveaux. 
> Par contre je prefererai qu'ils soient statiques, ou alors qu'il arrete de "bouger" au bout de quelques secondes.


Moi aussi : pareil. Je ne suis pas trop fan des trucs qui bougent en permanence. 
En plus, a permettrait de toute de suite voir le texte, sans attendre qu'il se dcouvre (assez lent chez moi.)
Par contre, je les trouve trs beau (surtout  ct des anciens !)

----------


## Olivier Regnier

- Les logos s'adaptent trs bien au site
- Les animations sont inutiles  mon gout

Peut-tre une proposition par la suite  :;):

----------


## Olivier Regnier

Bon je vais vous faire une proposition  :;): 



Logiciel utilis : Photoshop
Police : fixed_v01
Style : micro
Couleurs : 256
Type : Gif
Poid : 1,06 ko 

Vos suggestions et commentaires seront grandement apprcis  :;):

----------


## netah25

bonjour,

je suis plus pour la proposition de Andy C., des logos statiques je prefere pour des raison de lisibilit,

je pense qu'il faudrait en prendre un de chaque : par exemple, gardez l'ecriture noir pour "Nouveau", orange pour "Actualis"...

je suis incapable de le faire, mais une sorte d'effet reflet qui passe sur le texte peut permettre de les mettres en valeur...

voila sinon @ Andy :  ::ccool::  bon boulot

----------


## Swog

Je serai galement plus pour la propo d'Andy (bravo) !

et pour le reflet sup !

de plus pour pouvoir biens les diffrenci, on peut par exemple prendre le Actualis noir, le MJ bleu et le Nouveau Orange, comme a on voit ce que c'est au premier coup d'oeil  :;):

----------


## Olivier Regnier

Bon je vais vous faire une deuxime proposition  :;): 



Logiciel utilis : Photoshop
Police : Org_v01
Style : micro
Couleurs : 256
Type : Gif
Poid : 793 Bytes 

Vos suggestions et commentaires seront grandement apprcis  :;): 

Ces logos ne sont pas dfinitifs, une retouche est possible  tout moment  :;): 

Si ncessaire je vous remets les sources .psd  :;): 

On peut galement changer le type de Font.

----------


## Swog

je prfre les premiers (plus clairs), mais c'est mon opinion perso...

----------


## Greybird

Bonjour,

La premire proposition, avec une couleur diffrente pour Nouveau/Actualis/Mise  jour me semble vraiment bien.

Cordialement,

Arnaud

----------


## Faith's Fall

> Bon je vais vous faire une proposition 
> 
> 
> 
> Logiciel utilis : Photoshop
> Police : fixed_v01
> Style : micro
> Couleurs : 256
> Type : Gif
> ...


Trs bien ces logos, je vote pour donc +1
 ::wink::

----------


## Anomaly

> La premire proposition, avec une couleur diffrente pour Nouveau/Actualis/Mise  jour me semble vraiment bien.


+1

----------


## Nip

> Envoy par Greybird
> 
> La premire proposition, avec une couleur diffrente pour Nouveau/Actualis/Mise  jour me semble vraiment bien.
> 
> 
> +1


Tout  fait d'accord aussi  ::D:

----------


## Olivier Regnier

Avez-vous trouver une solution pour ces logos ?  :;):

----------


## Marc Lussac

pas encore, on est rest sur les anciens, je crois pas qu'on ai la solution optimum, des propositions ?

 ::merci::

----------

